# Element 70 2007



## JackyX (12. Oktober 2006)

Ich habe bei meinem Händler bereits das Element 70 für nächstes Jahr bestellt. Konnte bis jetzt aber noch nirgends ersehen ob die XT-Scheibenbremse mit 160er- oder 180er-Scheiben ausgeliefert wird. Bin bis jetzt eine HS33 gefahren, habe fast keine Erfahrung mit Scheibenbremsen. Ich gehe mal davon aus 180er wären angebracht. Hat jemand Ahnung welche dran sind? Sollten es hinten und vorne 180er sein? Müsste dann u.U. nochmal kurz mit meinem Händler nachverhandeln.


----------



## 007ike (12. Oktober 2006)

Wenn du nicht weit über 90kg wiegst reichen 160 mm völlig aus! Lass dich nicht von den Zeitschriften verrückt machen!!!
Hab mit 160mm Louise in den Alpen gar keine Probleme gahabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JackyX (12. Oktober 2006)

Ja, diese Bike-Bravos. Habe mir jetzt auch abgewöhnt mich danach zu richten. Von 90 kg jedenfalls keine Spur, lediglich um die 70. Dann dürfte das in diesem Fall kein Problem sein.


----------



## Catsoft (12. Oktober 2006)

Kein Problem, wenn auch die Shimanos etwas schwächlich sind. Aber bei 70 Kg reicht das für (fast) alles 

Und wenn es dir doch nicht reicht kannst du für wenig Geld auf 180 oder 200 aufrüsten...


----------



## JackyX (12. Oktober 2006)

Auch wenn ich ein Leichtgewicht bin, werde ich jetzt doch andere Bremsen montieren lassen. Denke Magura Marta SL dürften genau richtig sein für das Element.


----------



## Catsoft (12. Oktober 2006)

Marta ohne SL reicht, am besten 180/160


----------



## csx (12. Oktober 2006)

Nimm schöne grosse Dinger. Optik ist alles  

Und die grosse vorn montieren


----------



## JackyX (13. Oktober 2006)

Okay, nach den Ratschlägen und nochmaliger Beratung mit meinem Händler habe ich mich jetzt für eine Louise 2007 mit zwei 180ern entschieden.


----------



## Catsoft (13. Oktober 2006)

Neue Schalthebel brauchst du dann aber auch...


----------



## JackyX (13. Oktober 2006)

Ja klar, lasse die XT komplett austauschen.


----------



## Sawa (13. Oktober 2006)

180er hinten???

Warte mal bis das Rad da ist und halte dann die 180er mal ran. Zum einen dürfte es etwas überdimensioniert aussehen, zum andern mal den Abstand Sitz- und Kettenstrebe checken...könnte eng daher gehen und beim ein-ausbau schrammen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JackyX (14. Oktober 2006)

Okay, stimmt eigentlich. Fahre in erster Linie längere Touren im höheren Mittelgebirge. Da wird hinten eine 160er wohl ausreichen.


----------



## Catsoft (14. Oktober 2006)

DA reicht sogar die 160ziger XT  180 ist hinten am Element overkill. Ich fahr am Vertex sogar "nur" 160/140...


----------



## JackyX (14. Oktober 2006)

Das würde also heißen du rätst mir auch vorne von den 180 ab, oder?


----------



## Alexeus (14. Oktober 2006)

Hallo, bin bis vor zwei Jahren ne Hope C2 mit 180/160 am Element gefahren.
Jetzt ist die Bremse am ETS-X montiert.
Ich finde die Größe völlig ausreichend, auch für deftigere Abfahrten und Alpencross.

Wiege so um die 75 kg.

Aloha,
Alexeus


----------



## Catsoft (14. Oktober 2006)

JackyX schrieb:


> Das würde also heißen du rätst mir auch vorne von den 180 ab, oder?



Neeee, neee, 180/160 ist gut!


----------

